# Dingemans malts will return.



## yankinoz (30/6/20)

After finding various Dingemans malts out of stock at several home brew suppliers, I sent them a query. The answer came back that they will shortly fill an order from Cryer. Given shipping times it will presumably be a while betore any reaches retailers.


----------



## mje1980 (1/7/20)

Biscuit!!


----------



## shacked (7/7/20)

mje1980 said:


> Biscuit!!



150kgs thereof


----------

